# Runtime Error!Program C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER\EXE On Internet Explorer Who can help!!!



## spackers (Jul 18, 2003)

Everytime i go to use a web site that requires a password i get a Runtime Error message which states

Runtime Error!
Program C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER\EXE
Abnormal Program Termination

Once ok is pressed it freezes and has to be rebooted. This is very annoying and is holding up my mums business. Please someone help me!!!


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Scan for virus, trojan or variant on-line at http://housecall.antivirus.com.

***

Internet Explorer 5.x/6.x comes with a repair tool. To use it, go to the Add/Remove Programs Control Panel; Scroll and click to highlight 'Microsoft Internet Explorer 5.x' in the Install/Uninstall window; Then click on the Add/Remove button; Select 'Repair' the current installation of Internet Explorer radio button; Click on OK. Restart your computer when prompted.


----------



## spackers (Jul 18, 2003)

Thanks so much for replying. Luckily before i got your reply i downloaded ad-aware and spyware nuker to my system, doing this actually solved the problem. But if the problem re occurs i will be sure to do as you suggested. But thank you so much for spending the time to reply, very kind of you. Thank you and Rock On!!
Owen


----------

